# Duboisi Maswa question



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never raised Maswa to adulthood......

With that being said - if I raise about 40 dubs (maswa) to adulthood - should I expect yellow bands on all of them?

I have seen some amazing colonies in youtube and all of the fish had those beautiful wide yellow bands. And no i don't mean Ikolas :lol:

Did some of these guys just get to pick and choose until they built a uniform colony?? opcorn:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

If you purchased Maswa Duboisi Fry from a reputal person/importer, I would have no reason to say that they would not.

The problem is..there's not many of them.

After seeing so many colonies, and talking to people I have really started to believe like others that the male passes the band pattern onto the fry. So, in order to have really nice wide yellow bands you need a dominate male with that kind of band, and the nicer the band the female the better.

Yellow bands are Maswa, Cape Kabogo, and Halembe. The best suggestion I can do is tell you go see the breeding colony before you buy or demand a photo.

If they cannot provide you a photo, then most likely they are going to be selling you pondraised Duboisi that might come from Burundi, might come from their own breeding places, or they got them from some wholesaler. Then you are at their mercy that they did their homework, and did not get mixed up duboisi or some sub-par looking fishes.

There is no problem really with the pondraised, it just that you will be getting what ever breed in that pond fishes fry. As long as they kept the different types of Duboisi seperated, you'll most likely get nice fish.

To have them all be amazing, I'd bet they most likely hand picked them, or went and saw the colonies before purchase. You could always contact them thru their YouTube accounts and see where they got them?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Tito,

Here is a pretty cool article from 1998 that Konnings wrote about his trip with Laif Demason, and Toby Veal on a collection trip for Maswa and Bulu Point Tropheus.

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=124

If you read it, does the yellow band look like those in the link or better?


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Thx Geof

as always - you're a wealth of information :thumb:


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Tito,

I've been asking myself the same questions you have. I have had my dubs five years now and believe they're born with wide bands or they're not. I have had mine in all types of water quality and tank size. I thought ideal water parameters, dominance in the colony, or food would affect color but I have not seen it.

I have enjoyed my "halembe", but I'm not real happy with their color. The majority of my fish have no band. I would like to find them a good home but I probably won't get much for them. If the wide band is passed down from the parents, them mine aren't exactly what we need breeding.

I think geoff's advice of getting a look at the parents in right on. I would love a group of nicely colored dubs, but getting them may take some research and breeding of the best fish.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

So that we don't get forced to think that people are being dishonest or ignorant.....

perhaps more people should sell their fry as Yellow band or White band or no band - that way people know what to expect from their grow outs.

Let's face it - Maswa is synonomous for Yellow Band - so if you sell Maswa people are expecting to see yellow banded adults!


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for the props...

One day I might actually write a book on this stuff... :lol:

for real thanks...

Geoff


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lots of Maswa do not show much yellow. Inc wild fish.

The one we sometimes see with good yellow is labeled Maswa Halembe (Wide Yellow Band).
But you have got to see a pick (plus some trust) or the adults in the flesh to be sure.

The trade names do my head in. :-?

Not sure how good it is but you may find this link useful.
http://www.tropheus.ro/nou/index.php?op ... &Itemid=37
and the other Maswa wild fish photos.


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Endangered species in the lake? Has anyone else heard this?

Scroll down this page. The pics sure raise expectations. 

http://www.airfish.de/stocklist/Tropheu ... maswa.html


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

hook848 said:


> Endangered species in the lake? Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> Scroll down this page. The pics sure raise expectations.
> 
> http://www.airfish.de/stocklist/Tropheu ... maswa.html


I love that pic!

I have seen colonies like that on Youtube!

And I have also seen people selling Maswa that look nothing like those - please people - do not mix Duboisi in your homes! Mixed dub bloodlines SUCK!


----------



## Crush (Jun 9, 2004)

hook848 said:


> Endangered species in the lake? Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> Scroll down this page. The pics sure raise expectations.
> 
> http://www.airfish.de/stocklist/Tropheu ... maswa.html


1. Airfish is probably Europe's top importer of Tanganyikan fish. They have a great reputation. I've personally never found Thomas' information to be lacking or incorrect.

2. Airfish is not the only one saying Duboisi "Maswa" are endangered. This information is wide-spread throughout Europe amongst fishkeepers. Many dealers confirm this. I've also heard (second hand, admittedly) that Ad Konings also agrees with this sentiment (he was at the Dutch Cichlid Association meeting last fall, but at that time I was on vacation, I heard this from people who did attend the meeting).

3. In Europe, Duboisi "Maswa" with really wide yellow stripes are rare (don't know about the US market), and if you do find them they're often very, very expensive.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Crush I guess this info should be added here?
http://www.iucnredlist.org/search/detai ... 60704/summ


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Well that settles it for me.

I have a group of 19 and another 25 on the way. If they are Wide Yellow Band when they grow I will be keeping them for Years to come.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a couple shots of my Maswa, Beautiful and graceful fish. Good choice! It's a crying shame to hear they are on the endangered species list


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

The guy I bought mine from look nothing like yours! I know when they grow they will not have those yellow bands. Glad my whole stock did not come from him. Those will be up for sale as narrow white band or no bands :x


----------



## Crush (Jun 9, 2004)

24Tropheus said:


> Thanks Crush I guess this info should be added here?
> http://www.iucnredlist.org/search/detai ... 60704/summ


IMHO, yes. But I'm not an expert...


----------

